# No domain server was available to validate your password...



## chredge (Jan 5, 2005)

Hi all,

After reinstalling Windows98 on my home PC I keep getting this message when I start my machine - 

'No domain server was available to validate your password. You may not be able to gain access to some network resources'

I can click through this message and everything seems fine but It's just a pain when I want to leave my machine alone while it boots up fully.

I'm sure there must be a way to bypass this message.

Many thanks in advance,

C h r e d g e.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

It sounds like you have the networking configured to log on to a domain

Right click on Network Neighborhood
Properties
Double click on Client for Microsoft Networks
Uncheck to log on to a domain.


----------



## chredge (Jan 5, 2005)

Hi,

I don't have a Network Neighborhood icon anywhere on my desktop. I sure I deleted this ages ago and my system has been alright until a few days ago when I had to reinstall.

Cheers,

C h r e d g e.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

It is also in the Control Panel


----------



## chredge (Jan 5, 2005)

Hi Bob,

Sorry it's not in there either.

C h r e d g e.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Is there a netcpl.cpl file in the \windows\system32 directory. Maybe you got rid of that as well.


----------



## chredge (Jan 5, 2005)

Bob,

I do have that file. What next?

Cheers,

C h r e d g e.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

And you don't have the network icon on either your desktop or the control panel?

Try 
Start
Run
control netcpl.cpl


----------



## chredge (Jan 5, 2005)

Hi,

Tried 'control netcpl.cpl' from run and this brings up a network window with the tabs Configuration, Identification and Access Control.

What now Bob?

C h r e d g e.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Now you do like I said earlier:

Double click on Client for Microsoft Networks
Uncheck to log on to a domain.


----------



## chredge (Jan 5, 2005)

Hi Bob,

That's worked! Problem solved! 

Thanks for all your help!

C h r e d g e.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Glad that solved it and thanks for posting back.


----------

